# Espanha: Fortes chuvas na Comunidade Valenciana 12 Outubro 2007



## Gerofil (12 Out 2007 às 14:56)

*Al menos cinco muertos por las intensas lluvias de las últimas horas en la Comunidad Valenciana*

Han caído más de 160 litros por metro cuadrado en Valencia y 210 en Dénia.- Alerta en Valencia, Alicante, Murcia y Almería 

El Centro de Emergencias de la Generalitat Valenciana ha informado esta tarde de que al menos cinco personas han muerto como consecuencia del fuerte temporal de lluvia que se abate sobre el este de la península y que ha descargado en las últimas horas enormes cantidades de agua en diversos puntos de la Comunidad Valenciana, causando además problemas de tráfico, cortes de carreteras e inundaciones, informa Adolf Beltrán. Una gran tromba de agua en Valencia y su área metropolitana ha dejado hasta 169 litros por metro cuadrado, mientras que en la localidad alicantina de Dénia se han recogido hasta 210 litros. El Instituto Nacional de Meteorología mantiene la alerta por lluvia en las provincias de Valencia, Alicante, Murcia y Almería, aunque las lluvias irán disminuyendo de intensidad a lo largo de las próximas horas.
Según han informado fuentes del Centro Meteorológico de Valencia, la mayor intensidad de las lluvias se ha registrado en la capital y algunas localidades cercanas, sobre todo entre las diez de la noche de ayer y la una de la madrugada, en municipios como Villalonga, en La Safor, donde han llegado a caer hasta 180 litros por metro cuadrado. Las localidades próximas a la ciudad de Valencia donde más llovió fueron Quart de Poblet, con 125 litros por metro cuadrado, Picassent, donde se recogieron 131, y Sagunto, con 119, y El Puig, donde se registraron hasta 80 litros.
Al interior de la provincia, las mayores precipitaciones se han registrado en Bellús (161 litros), Algemesí (115), Riola (116), Real de Montroi (106), Rótova (104), Alzira (97), Villanueva de Castellón y Estubeny (90), Vallada (89) o Serra (88). Más aún ha caído en algunos puntos de la provincia de Alicante, sobre todo en la comarca de la Marina Alta. Así, han caído 210 litros de agua por metro cuadrado en Dénia, la población más afectada, según fuentes policiales, municipales y de Cruz Roja. No se ha informado de daños personales.
Carreteras - Las lluvias han obligado a cortar varios tramos de carretera en las provincias de Valencia y Alicante. En esta última están cortadas por inundaciones la N-340 en Cocentaina, la CV-723 y la CV-724 en Dénia, la CV-800 en Xixona y la CV-700 en Pego. En Valencia hay cortes en la CV-544 a la altura de Guadasuar en sentido Alzira, además de retenciones en la CV-60 a su paso por Lugar Nuevo de San Jerónimo en dirección a Gandía y en la CV-84 en la localidad alicantina de Aspe.

El País


----------



## HotSpot (12 Out 2007 às 15:36)

*Re: ESPANHA: Fortes chuvas na Comunidade Valenciana*

Ja tive a ver as precipitações nas estaçoes do meteoclimatic e até arrepia.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2007 às 16:42)

*Re: ESPANHA: Fortes chuvas na Comunidade Valenciana*

*CAU EL DILUVI DE NORD A SUD DE LA COMUNITAT *

Vídeo 1

Vídeo 2

Vídeo 3

Vídeo 4

Video 5

Vídeo 6

Vídeo 7

Cau el diluvi de nord a sud de la Comunitat Valenciana i en estos moments el cel es trenca al cor de la Marina Alta. Se n'ha eixit de mare el riu Girona que no pot suportar els més de 300 litres per metre quadrat que han caigut a Beniarbeig. Els pobles de Pego i Murla estan incomunicats, totes les carreteres d'accés a estes localitats estan tallades i s'han multiplacat els rescats de conductors que s'han atrevit a agafar el cotxe amb la que estava caent del cel. *El rècord de pluja de moment se l'emporta Orba amb 376 litres per metre quadrat.* A l'Atzúbia més de 300, a Murla 266 litres i més de 250 a Dénia. La situació de pluges torrencials s'estén i avança cap a les comarques del sud. La Generalitat ha decretat l'emergència 2, el màxim nivell d'alerta a les comarques de la Vall d'Albaida, la Safor, la Costera i les dos Marines. 19 carreteres tallades, l'última la Nacional 332 al seu pas per Oliva, on s'acaba de desbordar la rambla de la gallinera i continua plovent. 

television Valenciana


----------



## mocha (12 Out 2007 às 16:46)

*Re: ESPANHA: Fortes chuvas na Comunidade Valenciana*

afinal o alerta vermelho pra vizinha espanha foi bem posto.


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2007 às 18:01)

* Helicópteros participan en el rescate de personas subidas a tejados en El Vergel

* Una mujer muere ahogada en El Verger

* Los bomberos rescatan a una mujer atrapada en su vehículo en Calpe y desalojan parte de un camping

* Se desploma puente sobre el río Girona a su paso por Beniarbeig

* Carreteras y el cercanías Xàtiva-Alcoi permanecen cortados

* Las fuertes lluvias provocan que se desborde un barranco en Pedreguer

* Lluvia provoca desprendimientos y deja sin luz municipios l´Alcoià y Comtat

* La Guardia Civil busca a una mujer desaparecida en Vergel

* Nueve carreteras de la provincia están cortadas al tráfico


*Riadas Valencia, Caida puente Beniarbeig*


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2007 às 18:25)

Esses valores de precipitação são brutais 200 – 300mm em poucas horas teriam que provocar estragos muito violentos.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2007 às 21:51)

*Numerosos pueblos de la Comunidad Valenciana registran más de 200 litros en 24 horas y algunos superan los 400*

El temporal de lluvia y viento que ha azotado desde ayer la Comunidad Valenciana ha dejado hasta *407 litros de agua por metro cuadrado*, en el caso de Adsubia (Alicante), según el balance de las últimas 24 horas del Centro Meteorológico de Valencia desde las 19.00 horas de ayer.
La citada población de la comarca de la Marina Alta ha registrado el nivel pluviométrico máximo de este episodio de intensas lluvias, que han causado la muerte de una anciana en El Vergel, y ha dejado también valores elevados en Orba (404 litros por metro cuadrado), Alcalalí (397), La Vall de Laguar (367), Villalonga (351), Vall de Gallinera (347), Pego (323) y Beniarrés (305). Asimismo, se han recogido 275 litros por metro cuadrado en Pinet, 253 en Calpe, 248 en Confrides, 240 en Denia, 232 en Callosa d'En Sarrià, 214 en Bellús, 202 en Manuel y 201 en Millena.
*167 litros en una hora en la ciudad de Valencia* - Los pluviómetros de la ciudad de Valencia recogieron anoche, en apenas una hora, hasta 167 litros por metro cuadrado. El Centro Meteorológico de Valencia ha dado esta tarde por finalizados los avisos naranja y rojo por lluvias en la comunidad, sin descartar que continúen las precipitaciones durante la noche, aunque sin alcanzar los niveles de las últimas 24 horas.

El Periodico


----------



## Minho (22 Out 2007 às 22:36)

Entretanto o INM fez um pequeno resumo do acontecimento.




> Las lluvias torrenciales del 11 y 12 de octubre de 2007 en la Comunidad Valenciana
> 
> A partir del martes día 9 de octubre, una depresión aislada en niveles medios y altos situada sobre las Islas Británicas fue descendiendo en latitud hasta situar su centro el jueves 11 sobre la Comunidad Valenciana. Con el desplazamiento hacia el sur de la depresión en altura, se fue configurando un flujo de vientos del este en toda la troposfera, que fue progresando de norte a sur de la Comunidad, de forma que las precipitaciones se fueron desplazando desde Castellón en la mañana del día 11, hasta Alicante, en la madrugada y mañana del 12. En superficie, un potente anticiclón sobre Europa canalizaba un flujo de vientos del este con largo recorrido por el Mediterráneo. *Uno de los elementos más importantes que explican las grandes acumulaciones de precipitación fue la focalización de un máximo de viento húmedo en capas bajas de la atmósfera sobre el sur de Valencia y Norte de Alicante. *(16/10/07)
> 
> ...








Fonte


----------

